# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Interpretimi i ëndrrave

## Iliri88

Rrezimi nga lartesia, mbytja ne uje dhe vazhdimi i frymemarrjes, fluturimi kundra forces se gravitetit; nje bote me ligje te fizikes dhe te jetes plotsisht te ndryshme nga realiteti.  Nganjehere e gjen vehten ne nje vend te njohur, nje vend qe te sjell kujtime, kurse heren tjeter e gjen vehten ne nje vend te cilin nuk e ke pare kurre.  Nje shok nga e kaluara, nje ze qe te sjell kujtime, por cilat kujtime? ate nuk e ke plotsisht te qarte.  Nje i njohur, nje i aferm qe ka vdekur vite mepare, tani eshte i gjalle dhe te tregon jo vetem per kujtimet e  jetes, por edhe per menyren e vdekjes se tij, dhe per vetmine e tij ne vdekje.  Nje buzeqeshje ne nje fytyre qe te kujton nje dashuri te humbur, nje dhimbje qe te shkakton lotimin. Ndersa ne nje bote tjeter te zoteron inercia e heshtur e gjumit.

Njeni nga besimet me te hershme te njeriut per endrrat ka qene qe ato jane nje mesazh nga bota e mbinatyrshme, nga Zotat te cilet shpesh dergonin tek njeriu paralajmerime per ngjarjet qe do te ndodhin ne te ardhtmen.  Historikisht, ne Egjyptin e lashte njerezit besonin nje gje te tille dhe kur jeta e tyre ishte e veshtire dhe kerkonin ndihme nga zotat e tyre, ata flinin ne tempull.  Ne mengjes kur zgjoheshin nga gjumi, nje prift i njohur si "Mjeshter i Gjerave Sekrete" ka interpretuar endrrat e tyre.

Tek Greket e lashte, ne vepren e Iliades nga Homeri pershkruhet nje ngjarje ne te cilen Agamemnoni ne nje enderr merr drejtime nga nje lajmetar i Zeusit.  Greket e lashte gjithashtu besonin qe endrrat vinin nga bota e mbinatyrshme dhe per interpretimin e tyre ktheheshin tek prifterinjte pagane.

Herodotous, i njohur si "babai i historise" njeni nga historianet e pare ka shkruajtur qe populli i qytetit te lashte te Telmessus qe gjindet ne Azine e Vogel kane qene te specializuar ne interpretimin e endrrave.  Edhe Platoni ka besuar qe endrrat jane nje mesazh hyjnor.  Ne vepren e tij Phaedo, ai tregon se si Sokrati kishte studiuar muziken dhe artin sepse keshtu ishte drejtuar ne njenen prej endrrave te tij.

Ne shekullin V b.c. per here te pare Heraclitus ka sygjeruar qe endrrat jane te krijuara brenda trurit te njeriut.  Ketu pra ka filluar interpretimi modern i endrrave.

Por i pari qe te kete studiuar dhe analizuar endrrat ne menyre racionale ka qene Aristoteli.  Ne vepren e tij "De Divinatione per Somnum" (Ne Parashikimin e se Ardhmes nga Endrrat) ka shkruajtur "shumica e endrrave te quajtura profetike duhet te klasifikohen si thjesht koincidente...."  Ne vepren e tij "Parva naturalia" Aristoteli ka konkluduar qe endrrat jane thjeshte nje kujtim i ngjarjeve te dites.

Aristoteli i vuri fund besimit qe endrrat kane lidhje me boten e mbinatyrshme.  Me ardhjen ne Evrope te feve semitike u ringjall tek populli i thjeshte ideja e endrrave si shenja nga perendia, ne kete rast, nga zoti i hebrenjeve.  Idete e Aristotelit perbejne bazat e interpretimit te endrrave ne psikologjine moderne.

C'mendime keni ju per endrrat?  A jane ato thjesht nje kujtim i ngjarjeve te dites, apo perbejne sinjale shume me te komplikuara? 

Shendet,

I

----------


## MtrX

endrrat per mendimin tim dhe te atyre librave qe kam lexuar jane nje perzjerje shume e komplikuar e asaj qe ti do te behesh, asaj cfare je, dhe asaj cfare perjetove dje ose javen e kaluar ose vitin e kaluar, dhe te ka mbetur peng... e gjithe kjo e perzjere dhe me pak instikt seksual qe ben pjese ne cdo enderr si pjese e ID-it eshte ajo cfare ti shikon film kur fle  :buzeqeshje: 
ReSpEkT

----------


## Puhiza

Mbreme pashe nje enderr disi te mundimshme. Pjesen e bukur nuk e pashe ne enderr. 
Sikur isha te shtepia e gjyshes dhe do takoja miken time me te mire (njekohesisht vajze halle) e cila ishte kthyer nga Franca. Halla ime rrinte ulur dhe me tha: mos u ngjit lart se nuk ka ardhur. U trishtova por nuk e besova. Desha te ngjitem lart te shtepia e gjyshit dhe ndjeva nje mall qe as ne realitet nuk e kam ndiere ndonjehere. 
Nuk e takova dot ne as ne enderr.
*****
Une shoh shume shpesh endrra dhe kam nje lidhje me to.

----------


## Puhiza

Endrrat e mia ne pergjithesi jane paralajmeruese dhe i pershtaten pike e per pe realitetit qe do pasoje. Kuptohet realitei eshte me i bukur pas. 
Per mendimin tim, endrrat me te bukura jane ato me elemente te natyres qe jane ne shkelqim te plote(hene, diell, mal, lume, gure, shkembinj, yje, qiell, etj etj ). 
Sa per interpretimin e endrrave, mendoj se gjithesecili, me kalimin e kohes duhet te formoje nje lloj kodi personal per shpjegimin e tyre. Eshte nje lloj parandjenje, ajo shqisa e re per te perceptuar ate qe do vije me pas.

----------


## Shpirta

Nje nate pashe ne enderr sikur isha ne nje fushe dhe ishte nate. Nga qielli fillo te zbriste nje yll, si nje komete sepse kishte bisht , dhe pashe te binte para meje por shume larg. Ndjeva ca si tronditje te tokes dhe pata frike se mos vala tronditese do me shkaterronte.pashe nje drite te madhe ,si perendim dielli por e bardhe dhe shume e nderitshme.
Nje shoqe me tha se renia e yllit do te thote vdekja e dikujt. Meqense ylli ishte i madh, si komete , njeriu do ishte i afert me mua.
1 jave pas kesaj enderre marr nje telefoon nga shtepia dhe me thone se nje kusheri i joni kish vdekur. Infarkt. Prej disa ditesh kish ardhur nga Greqia ku ishte bere operacion dhe mjeket i paten thene se cdo gje eshte ne rregull.

Une besoj ne enderra por jo ne te gjitha. Shume prej tyre jane sic thote MtrX , deshira tonat, ngjarje te jetuara dhe emocione, jane perjetime te momentit kur fleme( dihet qe ne dimer po te te dalin kembet jashte mbuleses ke ndjesine se ecen ne akull, ose e kunderta, po pate vape, ke ndjesine qe ecen neper flake.)Enderrat duhet te ndahen ne Profetike dhe ne te zakonshme sic jane ato qe thashe me siper.Enderrat profetike parathone dicka por varte nga ne se sa dime t'a interpretojme.

Jane pastaj disa enderra standart si p.sh. ndjesia e renies nga nje lartesi e madhe sikur bie ne boshllek dhe trembesh. Per kete une kam lexuar shpjegime te ndryshme:

1- Qe nga prejardhesit tane prehistorike,majmunat, tek te citlet mbizoteronte frika e renies nga pema. Nepermjet kodit gjenetik kjo frike na eshte transmetuar edhe neve dhe prandaj ndjejme ashtu.

2-Ne momentin kur fillon te na zere gjumi, frymemarrja fillon te rrallohet dhe atehere edhe trurit fillon t'i pakesohet impulsi i gjakut.Truri nepermjat impulseve qe nuk i merr kujton se organizmi ka vdekur. Atehere ai krijon gjendjen e frikes dhe zgjimin me ndjenjen e trembjes.

Ose enderra e famshme  sikur je fare i xhveshur dhe ecen rrugeve dhe njerezit qe te shohin dhe ti ke turp dhe nuk di cfare te mbulosh me pare.Kete nuk me kujtohet si e ka shpjeguar Frojdi

Ose kur sheh njerezit e dashur te vdekur dhe zgjohesh me te qara ose me nje ndjenje te tmerrshme trishtimi.

Kam pare para disa kohesh ne enderr nje komshijen time , vajze 12 vjecare e cila vdiq ne nje aksident makine. Ishte shume e dashur dhe mua me donte shume. Ajo ishte e veshur me nje rrobe te bardhe dhe ishte bashke me shume femije te tjere po te veshur me te bardha por te tjeret nuk i vura re tamam , vetem e dija qe ishin aty.Ajo me therret dhe me thote"Une do kem kujdes per ty" Ajo pamje me ka mbetur ne mendje. Nuk e di c'do te thote...

----------


## MtrX

Frojdi i ka lidhur endrrat me instiktet seksuale, dhe kjo ka baze, sepse sidoqofte disa nga teorite e tij akoma studiohen, dhe mbeshteten... 
packa se ka dhe shume te tjere qe i hedhin poshte duke e konsideruar Frojdin nje matuf, i cili nuk dinte c'thoshte...
per te vazhduar diskutimin e Shpirta e cila tha qe ka shume endrra profetike, eshte po aq e vertete, dhe mua me kane ndodhur...
endrrat e zakonshme po ashtu...
kam kete eksperience, sa here qe isha i semure kur isha i vogel, shikoja gjithmone te njejten enderr te perseritur, e cila akoma me ka mbetur ne mendje, megjithese kam kohe qe nuk e kam pare, por perseri nuk e interpretoj dot...
Ne boten e perditshme, ka shume njerez qe kane imagjinate te theksuar, dhe kjo ka te beje, shpesh keta njerez shikojne shume endrra, dhe bile kane dhe ne fytyre tipare te vecanta, si psh sy te medhenj dhe te distancuar relativisht nga njeri tjetri, per mua ky tipar eshte terheqes... si mendoni ju?
per ta mbyllur kete postim, do te tregoj endrren me te cuditshme qe me ka ndodhur ndonjehere dhe kjo para nje viti e ca...
Nuk isha ne dhomen time, kur e kam pare kete enderr po nuk e di a ka lidhje kjo me endrren. sidoqofte pashe ne enderr sikur ne syte e mi ishte shembelltyra e dhomes, ashtu sic ishte ne te vertete, vetem se une i kisha syte mbyllur dhe e shikoja...
pastaj perseri ne enderr ngrihem dhe dal nga dhoma dhe shetis neper korridor, perseri sikur te isha me sy hapur, por nuk takova asnjeri... dhe nuk vuaj nga sonanbulizmi kjo te jete e qarte ketu  :buzeqeshje:  ... 
As nuk isha ngritur ne gjume e ecja...
sidoqofte shume njerez besojne se keto gjera kane lidhje me shpirtin, dhe ka njerez qe u ndodhin gjithmone, quhen universe paralele a dicka e ngjashme, eshte dhe nje kenge e Red Hot Chili Peppers me kete titull  :buzeqeshje:  ...
Nuk di me shume per universet paralele, prandaj nuk po shkruaj me, nqs di dikush me shume, le ti shpjegoje se dhe une jam shume kurioz...

----------


## kubax

kam par ne enderr hoxhollar dhe gra te veshura ne te zeza por ashtu isha veshur edhe un  qe hynin ne shtepin time plot gjelbrim rreth shtepis sime kish plot pem me furuta dhe kishte shum gjelbrim kur erdhen hoxhollaret me gra te veshura ne te zeza dhe hyn mbrenda ne shtepin ku e kisha familjen kisha dashur ta di domethnien e keaj endrre me repspkt flora

----------

